# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Come impostare un ottimo ricorso, a cura Avv. Maurizio Villani

## roby

I casi più frequenti di controversie con il Fisco – come difendersi Come impostare un ricorso vincente - CLICCA QUI
- l’autotutela;
 - il redditometro;
 - gli studi di settore;
 - le società a ristretta base azionaria;
 - i comportamenti antieconomici;
 - operazioni soggettivamente inesistenti;
 - come impugnare le verifiche fiscali;
 - come impugnare le cartelle esattoriali;
 - raddoppio dei termini dell’accertamento;
 - accertamento emesso prima dei 60 giorni;
 - sottoscrizione dell’accertamento e delega di firma;
 - l’utilizzo delle testimonianze.
 - risposte ai vari quesiti
video conferenza in diretta

----------

